

20,000 Leagues Under ActiveRecord - adamnemecek
http://patshaughnessy.net/2014/9/17/20000-leagues-under-activerecord

======
tcopeland
I can see the advantages of using the Arel predicates, but to me this:

    
    
        User.order("id desc")
    

reads better than:

    
    
        User.order(User.arel_table[User.primary_key].desc)
    

The latter seems a lot less expressive.

Also, Pat's book is great if you're curious about Ruby internals:

[http://patshaughnessy.net/ruby-under-a-
microscope](http://patshaughnessy.net/ruby-under-a-microscope)

